# Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen



## HechtJogi (27. September 2012)

*Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-Spinnfischen*

Moin,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute & Rolle.
Da ich nun bis auf weiteres an der Ostsee lebe und zusätzlich noch den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal vor der Tür habe, suche ich nach einer Rute+Rolle, die ich sowohl für das Spinnfischen im Gebiet der Kieler Förde auf Meerforelle, als auch für das Spinnfischen auf Zander im N-O-Kanal gebrauchen kann.

Preislich sollte die Kombination nicht über 120 € gehen.

Sind die Angeleien auf MeFo und Zander überhaupt kompatibel, in Bezug auf Aktion und Eigenschaften der Ruten?

15-50 g WG bei 3,00 - 3,30 m? Meine Gedanken dazu...

Würd mich über Tipps und Vorschläge freuen.


LG, Jogi


----------



## HechtJogi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Achja, meinen Informationen zufolge braucht man für die MeFo- und die Zander-Angelei verschiedene Ruten... MeFo eher elastisch und über 3 m und Zander eher hart und Spitzenaktion bei ca 2,70?

Ist denn die Rollengröße kompatibel? Dachte da an eine 3000er - 4000er, eher 4000er, perfekterweise ne 3500er...?


LG, Jogi


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Nicht Kompatibel.
Beim Zanderangeln nimmst du einen Gummifisch und klopfst den Grund ab, dementsprechend ist die Rute eher Knüppelig.
Beim Mefo Angeln dann parabolisch oder semiparabolisch, damit ist aber schlecht gufieren.

Das zweite Problem. Selbst wenn du eine Rute findest, dann ist die für das Zanderangeln zu lang, oder für das Mefo angeln zu kurz.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Rollengröße ist kompatibel. Kannst ne 2500-3000er (Daiwa) oder sogar bis 4000 (Shimano) nehmen.

Würde eine Daiwa Exceller empfehlen. Schnurwicklung und Bremse sind top und sie hat zwei Alu Spulen dabei. Dann kannst eine im Kanal ruinieren und auf eine Spule dann eine zum Mefo fischen nehmen.

Kosten allerdings ca. 120-130 Euro ohne Schnur.


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Die Rolle ist auf jeden Fall kompatibel. Ich nehme eine 3000er Penn Sargus für beides. Mit 22er Stroft ABR für Forelle und 13er Power Pro für Zander. Beides funktioniert super, die Rolle gibts um 50 Euro und die ist salzwasserfest, was ja auf Mefo nicht ganz unwichtig ist.

Eine Rute für beides gibts nicht. Für Zander braucht man ein "Brett", für Meerforelle eine elastische Rute. Aber Du könntest knapp über Deinem Budget für beide hinkommen. Ne Shimano Vengeance Shad für um die 45 Euro, ne Daiwa Exceller Seatrout für um die 50 Euro und ne Sargus für 50 Euro. Bissel mehr...aber dafür gut ausgestattet. Die Vengeance und die Sargus hab ich selbst. Die Daiwa hatte ich mehrmals in  der Hand und fand sie sehr überzeugend. Alternativ wurde mal in ner Fisch und Fang ne Spro Precision im Rahmen der 100 Euro Aktion als gute Meforute angepriesen. Macht im Laden auch einen guten Eindruck und ist preiswerter als die Daiwa glaub ich.


----------



## rudini (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Rolle is gar kein Thema!..3000er 4000er paßt scho für beide...12er-15er gefl. Schnur sollte auch für beides gehen!

Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast,sollten die Ruten sich aber unterscheiden!

Nen straffen Blank..für Zander mit 2,7 Länge is optimal(vom Ufer aus)..viele benutzen schon 50-100G WG, da der Anhieb härter sitzt und man den Fisch noch härter randrillen kann!
Ich habe -80g WG geht auch...aber die ruten sind vom Blank sehr unterschiedlich,da kann man nicht nur vom WG ausgehen!!...

N Blank für Mefo sollte parabolische Aktion haben oder semi-parabolisch...damit die Fluchten besser kompensiert werden!...die Mefo hat ja auch ein weitaus weicheres Maul und schlitzt gerne aus, wenn zuviel Gegendruck da ist...bedeutet natürlich nicht die Schnur erschlaffen zu lassen...das führt in der Regel 100%ig zum Verlust des Fisches!

Beim Zander ist das Maul viel härter...wenn der Haken sitzt, dann geht der auch meist net so schnell flöten..so lange man ordentlich Druck auf Ihn ausübt...sprich die Bremse ist bei mir auch meist voll zu und der Blank muß straff(hart) sein! Dann wird gnadenlos(auch Ü90er) ans Ufer gepumpt!...damit verliere ich kaum Zander im Drill!...wenn der Fisch dann an Land ist, und  kurz zappelt ist der Jig meist schon befreit

In dem Preissegment wirds für mich schwierig Dir was zu empfehlen...
die Shimano Yasei Aspius, bei 130Eur leider schon ....aber doch noch recht günstig! (Zander)

Ne Fenwick Ironfeather Momentum gabs bei Moritz mal für 159Eur 3,00 mit 8-32g WG (Mefo)

Bei Rollen weiß ich ehrlich gesagt im unteren Preissegment nicht wirklich welche gut und auch salzwassergeignet ist!#c

Hoffe trotzdem geholfen zu haben

da hab ich wohl zu lange für mein Text gebraucht...meine Vorredner haben ja schon fast alles gesagt! ;-)


----------



## k-bay (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

@Jogi, wie groß bist du denn?
meiner Meinung nach sollte man schon unterscheiden ob jemand 1,70 oder 2m ist und hier ggf die Standartvorschläge von 2,70 (zander) und 3m (mefo) anpassen.
ich bin z.b. 1,90 und empfinde beim watangeln eine 3,10-3,20m rute als angenehmer als die "beste" mefo rute die nur 3m lang ist!


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



rudini schrieb:


> Nen straffen Blank..für Zander mit 2,7 Länge is optimal(vom Ufer aus)..viele benutzen schon 50-100G WG, da der Anhieb härter sitzt und man den Fisch noch härter randrillen kann!



das klingt logisch, nur frage ich mich wie es die "Drop-Shotter" mit den ultraleichten Schwabbelstöcken den Zander bewältigen?! |kopfkrat

Zwecks Anhieb habe ich in der Literatur auch verschiedene Thesen gelesen. Die einen Raubfischexperten sagen 1x anschlagen und andere behaupten das man 2-3 anschlagen sollte |uhoh:

Die Länge 2.70m wird zum Jiggen vom Ufer aus oft als Standard gesehen zwecks Winkelabstand. Neulich habe ich tatsächlich meine uralte 3.0m Grundrute und eine 2.15m Spinnrute von meinem Bruder geschnappt und auf einem Parklatz einen Gummifsch einige Meter geworfen. Allerdings konnte ich nicht wirklich einen besseren Winkel feststellen?! Wenn überhaupt dann nur minimal. Der Winkel ist vielleicht in den ersten 10m von der Abwurfstelle etwas besser, aber ob das jetzt so viel ausmacht?


----------



## sMaXx (27. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

fürs zanderangeln klar eine härtere rute aber speziell für den NOK würde ich dir eine nicht zu harte empfehlen da dort seeeehr viel kleinfisch drinschwimmt... ! hast du also vor die fähranleger zu beackern kannst du mit einer weichen rute viel spass haben !


----------



## rudini (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

2,70 auch deshalb weil man den Anhieb logischerweise schneller durchbringt als bei 3,00 oder mehr!(einfach gesagt,die Kraft braucht nicht sonen langen Weg nehmen)..trotzdem läßt sich mit 2,70 der Gufi noch ordentlich weit werfen...was wiederrum mit ner 2,40er nicht so gestaltet werden kann!!

DS Fishing kann man hierbei nicht vergleichen...der Gummi wird dabei meist sehr tief inhaliert(keine direktes Gewicht) und befindet sich meist nicht mehr im vorderen,harten Bereich des Mauls!..die Kopfstöße können dann beim Drill  auch nicht so viel ausrichten..deswegen lassen sich auch bessere Zander(wobei ich der Meinung bin,die richtig Dicken gehen weniger auf DS..nur MEINE Meinung,Erfahrung)dann mit ner weichen Rute gut ausdrillen!

Aber jeder muß seine Erfahrung selber machen...ich spreche hierbei nur von meinen!...einen Standart kann es wegen der unterschiedlichen Gewässer und anderen Ausgangssituationen nicht geben...trozdem zeichnet sich immer auch ein allgemeiner Trend ab und da lieg ich, mit dem von mir beschriebenen Gerätetips sicher nicht falsch!#h


----------



## Tino (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Also ich denke schon, dass man ne Zanderrute auch zum Mefo fischen nutzen kann.

Ich fische auf Mefo straffe Blanks, die mir das Köderspiel und auch Fremdkörper am Haken zuverlässig melden.

Das setzt eine gewisse Härte des Blanks voraus, die zum Zanderfischen m. M. völlig ausreichend ist.

Bei dem ganzen Zielfischgedöns, was einem die Firmen suggerieren,denkt man,man bräuchte unbedingt ne ausgeschriebene " Zanderrute ".

Ich fische z.B. ne englische Barbenrute in 3,60m auf Mefo mit ner Testkurve von 1,75 lbs.

Ein völlig anderer "Zielfisch",aber *der* Hammerstecken beim werfen an der Ostsee.

...gedrillt wird bei mir auch über die Bremse der Rolle!!!

...nicht nur über den Stock!!!

Bei starken Kopfstössen der Forelle,gehen sie bei eingestellter Bremse eben zum Teil in die Schnur und nicht nur in die Rute und gut ist.


----------



## vermesser (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ich widerspreche Dir nur ungern Tino, aber das wird nix vernünftiges mit einer Rute. Fürs Zandern brauchst Du nicht ein bißchen Härte, sondern ein Brett. Sonst merkst Du kaum einen Biss, geschweige denn daß der Anschlag sitzt...Zander sauber zu haken ist viel schwerer als bei Hecht oder auch Forelle...allein deshalb brauchts was hartes...ob da Zander drauf steht, is völlig egal. Aus der Härte folgt aber eine nur mäßige Wurfweite, was beim Mefofischen völlig unerwünscht ist...man muss nicht weit werfen, man sollte es aber können. Außerdem ist eine Zanderrute von 3,00 m und mehr viel zu unhandlich zum Gummi angeln.

Ich konkretisiere mal meine Vorschläge im preiswerten Bereich, dann kommt man auch mit 120 Euro fast hin und ich würde das ohne schlechtes Gewissen fischen:
Rolle: http://www.bac-shop.de/ryobi-ecusima-vi-neu-2012-spinnrollen.html 
Hat zwei Spulen, einmal Metall und einmal Plastik, gilt als robust und ziemlich salzwasserfest und ist echt ne geile Rolle für den Preis. Hab ich selbst und nutze sie mit wachsender Begeisterung.
Rute Mefo: http://www.bac-shop.de/daiwa-exceler-sea-trout-310m-10-40g.html Sogar aus dem selben Shop, spart Versandkosten, gilt als sehr gute Meforute für wenig Geld. Ich habe sie selber nicht, im Laden fand ich sie gut und hab mich geärgert, daß meine Mefopeitsche doppelt so teuer war.
Rute Zander: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Vengeance-Spinning-Shad-H-2-70m-20-50g-/270819270260
Die Rute hab ich ebenfalls selber.

Dann biste inklusive Versand bei 131,73 €, also fast im Rahmen und gut ausgestattet!


----------



## Tino (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Du kannst doch wiedersprechen,kein Ding. 

Ich sehe es halt ein wenig anders. Ich kenne genug Leute, die sehr erfolgreich mit ner 3m Spinne um die 50gr. WG. in der Elbe mit Gummi Zander fangen.
Das zeigt mir, dass diese Rute durchaus dafür geeignt ist. Ob jeder das mag ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## vermesser (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Sicherlich is ne Rute um die 3,00 mit rund 50 Gramm bei geeigneter Charakteristik eine gute Zanderrute...Länge ist Ansichtssache. 

Aber wenn sie gut für Zander ist, ist sie MEINER Meinung nach zu hart für Forelle und Dorsch.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Das denke ich nicht,da ja genug " Mefo Ruten " bis 50 gr. ausgeschildert sind und auch gefischt werden.


----------



## Sea-Trout (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Hi,

also im Fluss habe ich noch keine Zander gefangen.Aber im See warn es schon paar und bei denen hatte ich nie Probleme die Bisse zu erkennen oder den Zander zu haken selbst mit Mono nicht.Rute hatte ein Wg von 20-50g.Im Fluss ist das aber natürlich sicher wieder was anderes aber das man damit nicht fischen kann glaube ich auch nicht.Solange der Köder den man fischen will gut werf und führbar ist und die Rute vom Gewicht her nicht überlastet wird das sicher gehen auch wenn es nicht optimal ist.Fische zum Spinnfischen egal ob Mefo,Hecht vom Boot oder Ufer immer mindestens 3m Ruten auf Mefo "sogar" 3.12m finden manche auch zu lang für mich optimal.Und wenn man mal an jüngere Jahre denkt dort habe ich zb. mit meiner einen Spinnrute auf alles gefischt Hecht,Aal,Barsch,Karpfen,Meerforelle etc. und es ging.Klar ist es schöner für jede Fischart eine oder mehrere spezielle Ruten zu haben aber man kann wenn man Kompromisse eingeht und nicht zu sehr verwöhnt ist auch gerne eine Rute für mehrere Fischarten benutzen finde ich.


----------



## rudini (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Kauf Dir die von Vermesser vorgeschlagene Combo!

Günstiger gehts wohl kaum und dazu is sie auch noch durchdacht!

Eine Rute für beide Angelarten is WischiWaschi!...gehen tut sicher irgendwie alles...kannst auch mit nem Bambusstock von 4 Metern vll ne Forelle und nen Zander fangen...aber optimal is was anderes!:q:q:q

Auch wenn die Bremse beim Mefoangeln ihre Arbeit tun soll, werden die Aktionen der Meerforelle, vom anderen Ende her zuallererst einmal bei der Spitze der Rute ankommen und sich dann weiter über den Blank ausbreiten um schließlich erst bei der Bremse anzukommen!...sprich da sollte der Blank schon auch ein wenig arbeiten dürfen und diese Aktionen abfangen können!
Und beim Zandern muß der Anhieb einfach sehr,sehr schnell kommen...deswegen ist eine 2,70er ner 3,00er überlegen...ganz einfach!|wavey:

Den Einwurf von KBay solltest vll auch noch beachten...wenn Du etwas größer bist, sollte die Meforute vll auch länger sein!?  ...ich bin 172 da is 3,00 optimal!
Beim Zandern spielt das keine Rolle!


----------



## vermesser (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



rudini schrieb:


> Kauf Dir die von Vermesser vorgeschlagene Combo!
> 
> Günstiger gehts wohl kaum und dazu is sie auch noch durchdacht!



Danke #6 ! Aus meiner Sicht lässt sich damit sowohl am Kanal als auch am Strand vernünftig was fangen, ohne daß es nur ein supoptimaler Kompromiss ist. 
Wenn noch ein paar mehr Euro vorhanden sind, würde ich die Ecusima gegen eine Penn Sargus tauschen (die ich auf Zander und Mefo fische), da sie aus Vollmetall ist, zwei Aluspulen hat und uneingeschränkt salzwasserfest ist sie noch dazu.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



rudini schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Bremse beim Mefoangeln ihre Arbeit tun soll, werden die Aktionen der Meerforelle, vom anderen Ende her zuallererst einmal bei der Spitze der Rute ankommen und sich dann weiter über den Blank ausbreiten um schließlich erst bei der Bremse anzukommen!...sprich da sollte der Blank schon auch ein wenig arbeiten dürfen und diese Aktionen abfangen können!
> 
> 
> ...und das alles passiert in wieviel Sekunden???
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Hallo Tino,

solange der Blank nicht träge ist, also mehrere Sekunden zum reagieren braucht, ist es egal, ob es 1 oder 10 Sekunden dauert.
Der Blank hat dann schon gearbeitet.

Aber da wir beim Angeln soviele unterschiedliche Stile, Angler, Bisse, Bedingungen usw. haben ist eine generelle Aussage auch schwer. Wer Jahrelang mit harten Ruten angelt kommt damit besser zurecht, wenn ich, der eher parabolische Ruten gewöhnt ist nun mit einem Brettharten Stecken losziehe, dann wirds erst einmal unschön.


----------



## rudini (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Jeder wie es ihm beliebt!

Meine Erfahrung sind die geschilderten und ich bin auch davon überzeugt, daß die Schlußfolgerungen daraus richtig sind!

...und auch wenn die Aktion oder Länge des Blanks für einige wenige anscheinend keine Rolle spielt, werden sie das für mich zu 100%|wavey:

Petri Heil Jungs!:vik:


----------



## daci7 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

PS: ich kenn auch jemanden, der mit nem richtig weichen 2,4m Stock im Rhein zandert - und er fängt sogar gut 
Ob man den Biss oder Grundkontakt in der Hand spürt oder in der Spitze sieht ist mMn Nebensache, man muss ihn nur erkennen.
Der Anhieb fällt dann immer ein wenig "rabiater" aus, aber es funktioniert :m


----------



## shR!mp (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

ist zwar nicht ganz on topic aber 
@ vermesser: was für ne aktion hat die exceller denn? 
vollparabolisch oder semiparabolisch? bei dem Preis finde ich die auch ganz interessant. (will selbst demnächst anfange in der Förde zu angeln)


----------



## rudini (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: ich kenn auch jemanden, der mit nem richtig weichen 2,4m Stock im Rhein zandert - und er fängt sogar gut
> Ob man den Biss oder Grundkontakt in der Hand spürt oder in der Spitze sieht ist mMn Nebensache, man muss ihn nur erkennen.
> Der Anhieb fällt dann immer ein wenig "rabiater" aus, aber es funktioniert :m




PSPS: ...dann gib Deinem Kollegen mal n straffen Stock um die 2,70, damit er weiter werfen kann und nicht mehr so rabiat anhauen muß! 

Und Abends auch noch das Filitiermesser halten kann oder die Mutti massieren, weil er noch Kraft über hat!:q

Wie gesagt, gehen tut alles irgendwie aber WIE?!|uhoh:


----------



## Tino (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hallo Tino,
> 
> solange der Blank nicht träge ist, also mehrere Sekunden zum reagieren braucht, ist es egal, ob es 1 oder 10 Sekunden dauert.
> Der Blank hat dann schon gearbeitet.
> ...





Was arbeitet denn ein Blank in einer Sekunde ,dass soooooo ausschlaggebend sein soll,das er genau zu dieser Angelart passen muss.
Ich denke das da ein wenig übertrieben wird.

Ich bevorzuge lieber straffe und schnelle Blanks mit semiparabolischer Aktion.

Fange ich deswegen keine Fische??? Nein ich fange auch,weil ich mich mit diesem Gerät auskenne und es beherrsche.
Die Länge der Rute und deren Aktion muss jeder für sich und die damit zu verrichtende Angelart anpassen.

Da spielt auch ne persönliche Vorliebe eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle. 

Denn ich muss mich mit der Angel auch wohlfühlen,obs dem Fisch nun passt oder nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ich meinte nur, das der Blank schon schnell reagiert. Siehe beim Werfen z.B., eine Trägheit des Blanks also nicht vorhanden ist. Nur weil etwas schnell passiert, heisst es nicht, das der Blank nicht arbeitet!

Natürlich kann jeder mit jedem Angelgerät fangen. Hier kommt dann auch die Gewöhnung an das Angelgerät hinzu. Ich mag es eher parabolisch bis semi-parabolisch. Gib mir ne Greys Prowla und ich hab ein Problem. Bis ich mich irgendwann dran gewöhnt hab.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen mit 2 Ruten sowohl auf Mefo, also auch auf Zander zu angeln. Das wäre eine Daiwa Morethan für ca. 600 Euro und eine Fox Pro Series Shad Force für ca. 350 Euro. Besser wäre natürlich das man beide hätte. Aber der TE hat ja ein anderes Budgetziel angegeben.


----------



## rudini (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



Tino schrieb:


> Was arbeitet denn ein Blank in einer Sekunde ,dass soooooo ausschlaggebend sein soll,das er genau zu dieser Angelart passen muss.
> Ich denke das da ein wenig übertrieben wird.
> 
> Ich bevorzuge lieber straffe und schnelle Blanks mit semiparabolischer Aktion.
> ...



..am anderen Ende der Schnur kann eine ganze Menge passieren in einer oder auch nur ner halben Sekunde!

Aber was sollen wir hier über sowas diskutieren...der Themenstarter wollte ja ne Empfehlung und die hat er wohl bekommen(in alle Richtungen)...nu is er auf sich selbst gestellt und anscheinend hat er das auch schon kapiert, denn er meldet sich ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort:q:q:q

Hier haben ein paar Leute ihre eingefahrenen Meinungen zu dem Thema und das ist doch auch völlig okay!!...soll doch niemand umgedreht werden, der nicht will!|uhoh:

Man sieht sich am Wasser|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Die Empfehlung vom Vermesser macht Sinn, genau so würde ich es auch machen. Bei der Schnur könnte man im Notfall auch mit einer Sorte Geflecht auskommen, wenn bei der Rolle aber eine E-Spule dabei ist, würde ich darauf ne extra Schnur fürs Küstenangeln aufspulen.


----------



## Tino (28. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



rudini schrieb:


> ..am anderen Ende der Schnur kann eine ganze Menge passieren in einer oder auch nur ner halben Sekunde!
> 
> Aber was sollen wir hier über sowas diskutieren...der Themenstarter wollte ja ne Empfehlung und die hat er wohl bekommen(in alle Richtungen)...nu is er auf sich selbst gestellt und anscheinend hat er das auch schon kapiert, denn er meldet sich ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort:q:q:q
> 
> ...




Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Es ging ja auch darum, ob es geht, eine Rute für diese beiden Arten zufinden.


----------



## HechtJogi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ui, Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten, auch wenn teilweise wieder wild über verschiedene Ansichten diskutiert wurde  Darum kommt man wohl beim Angelsport nicht drumrum.

Nunja, betreffend der Rolle hört sich die Penn Sargus wirklich gut an. N Freund kaufte sie kürzlich in 4000 in Kombination mit ner 330er Sbirolino-Rute mit 5-35 g Wurfgewicht.

Wie ihr vielleicht schon merkt, lege ich den Fokus auch erstmal auf die Meerforellen-Rute, da ich mich auch erst im neuen Jahr mit der Zander-Angelei beschäftigen will und mir dann direkt ne Jahreskarte für den NOK zulege... Passt ja auch saisonbedingt 

Aaaalso... Penn Sargus schon mal ins Auge gefasst.

Zur Daiwa Exceler Sea Trout. Rute gefällt mir ansich gut, allerdings finde ich 2 Modelle im Netz, 
1. Daiwa Exceller Sea Trout ( http://www.gerlinger.de/forellenrut...eler_sea_trout_laenge_3_10m__wg_10_40g/73869/ ), die hier ( http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-exceler-meerforelle-2tlg-310m1040g-p-5349.html ) allerdings auch "Daiwa Exceler Meerforelle" genannt wird.
und 2. Daiwa Exceller Meerforelle ( http://www.gerlinger.de/forellenrut..._meerforelle_laenge_3_15m___wg_15_45g_/36701/ ).

Die eine Rute mit 3,10 bei 10-40g Wurfgewicht, die andere mit 3,15 bei 15-45g Wurfgewicht. Preislich springts dann doch um über 20 €. Ist die günstigere Rute sozusagen ein Teil der "Vorjahreskollektion"?

Übrigens, ich bin 1,84m groß, hatte bisher immer Ruten um die 3 M, aber  habe in diesem Fall vor mir eine mit über 3m Länge zu kaufen, da ich  auch die ein oder andere Fliege mit Hilfe eines Sbirolinos durch die  Förde, bzw auch mal am Forellenteich, werfen möchte.

Ja, nun bin ich schon ein Stück weiter... immerhin.  
Würd mich allerdings noch über Alternativ-Vorschläge bei den Ruten freuen, da ich eigentlich am liebsten eine mit 3,30 hätte... Die 15 cm machen den Kohl zwar auch nicht fett, aber ich vermute, dass man es bei langen Sbiro-Vorfächern dann doch spürt (?).

Nochmal zur Rolle: Salzwasserbeständigkeit versteht sich aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes von selbst. Die Penn Sargus erfüllt das Kriterium ja schon einmal, aber kann ich die Rolle denn auch bedenkenlos mit geflochtener Schnur fischen? Möchte nämlich sowohl auf Meerforelle, als auch auf Zander, mit geflochtener fischen. Was gibts denn sonst noch für Alternativen zur Penn Sargus? Wenn möglich im gleichen Preissegment, aber auch etwas drüber ist zu verkraften.

Danke schonmal im Voraus, für die Ratschläge.


LG, Jogi


----------



## HechtJogi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Hab gerade nochmal die Penn Slammer 360 ins Auge gefasst, die preislich ja im gleichen Bereich liegt, wie die Sargus. Was haltet ihr von der fürs Mefo-Fischen?

Mir macht die Schnurwicklung Sorgen, die bei 0,14er geflochtener Probleme bereiten könnte?

Ansonsten ist sie ja sehr Robust und wird überall als "Kraftpaket" angepriesen und wär somit auch sehr vielseitig einsetzbar (Hecht, Zander, leichtes Pilken, etc.).


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

In einem andern Forum gibts ein Thread wo einer genau die Sargus hatte und damit nur Probleme diesbezüglich hatte. 
Nach mehrmaligem hin und herfahren zum Angelladen (10 Euro pro Tour) und mehrmaligem Wechsel vom Geflecht hat er dann eine andere genommen.


----------



## HechtJogi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Welches Forum denn? Wenn du mir, aufgrund der Forenregeln nicht den Link stellen kannst, kannste mir vielleicht n Hinweis geben?^^

Sonst gestaltet sich die Suche schwierig.

lg, jogi


----------



## Harrie (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Hi
Jogi

Das wird mich auch intressieren.

Kannst die Slammer auch fischen,hat eine bessere Bremse als die Sargus.


----------



## Küstenjünger (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Moin!
Muss aus eigener schlechter Erfahrung sagen, dass die hier genannten Penn-Rollen nicht zum Mefo angeln mit dünnen geflochtenen taugen, mit mono gehts.... Solltest du mit Geflochtener fischen wollen, NIMM nen anderen Hersteller!!


----------



## shR!mp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Also ich habe mit meiner Sargus 200 keine Probleme mit ner 4kg Powerpro würde dahher schon meinen das man da mit ner 3000 oder 4000 keine Probleme mit dem Wickelbild haben sollte.
Die Slammer würde ich aber bei sehr dünnen schnüren vlt nicht nehmen ich nutze meine mit 10 oder 12kg Powerpro und das ist grenzwertig..sprich ich hatte schon ab und an probleme mit der Wickelung bei der Rolle.

würde aber noch die Abu Sorön in den Ring werfen die ja auch gut sein soll und auch nen guten Preis hat zur Zeit
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-SOROeN-SX


----------



## HechtJogi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

ist die abu sorön denn salzwassertauglich? würde ja auf die sx 20 hinauslaufen... genug power für zanderfischerei bzw hecht?


----------



## bobbykron (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

hatte mit meinen sargus auch noch keine sorgen...


----------



## HechtJogi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ja... die Erfahrungen differieren natürlich... Hatte zu Beginn gutes von  der Sargus gehört, dann im nächsten Thread hiess es verhäuft, dass es  häufig Probleme gab... Dann hab ich die Slammer gefunden, die mir zusagt  aufgrund der vielseitigen Einsetzbarkeit und der Kraft. Allerdings  macht mir die Schnurverlegung bei zB ner 14er geflochtenen Sorgen... 
Die  Abu scheint ja etwas "feiner" zu sein, allerdings hab ich zu der bisher kaum was gefunden... Ausserdem finde ich diese leider auch nicht in der 30er Größe.


----------



## Maik-FL (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Moin,

von der Daiwa EXCELER in 3.15m würde ich abraten wenn's mal etwas schwerer zur Sache gehen soll. Das WG von 45g ist mehr als optimistisch angegeben. 
Ich habe die Rute zu Hause und bei 25g Wurfgewicht ist das absolute Maximum erreicht.
Die Rute ist Klasse und im Bereich bis 20g wirklich sehr gut..., darüber würde ich nicht gehen.

Hier auch ein kleiner Test zur Rute und das was sie da schreiben passt genau.

http://www.angelwoche.de/tests/download/daiwa_mefo_praxis.pdf


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Rollen die mit einigen Schnüren nicht umgehen können sind schon unschön.
Wenn aber noch Fertigungstoleranzen und dergleichen hinzukommen, dann wird bei so einem 50 Euro Schnappächen schnell der Angelag zum Frusttag mit anschliessendem Neubespulen.

Grade die Mefo angellei fördert durch Wind und Welle Perrückenbildung sehr.

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab. Daiwa Exceller, zur Not die S Version oder was von Shimano, wer es mag. Ein oder zwei ruinierte Geflechte und evtl. einen abgebrochenen Angeltag und schon hat sich der Preis von einer 50 Euro Rolle an einer 100 Euro Rolle angeglichen. Nur das man mehr Ärger hatte und immernoch die billige Version fischt.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ich fische eine Abu Söron STX, die ist definitiv für's fischen im Salzwasser geeignet. Das gesamte Gehäuse ist mit einer salzwasserresistenten Beschichtung versehen.

Lauf und Schnurverlegung ist 1a. Denke die SX ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Infos findest Du auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164604

Ich würde aber zur SX40 tentieren.


----------



## shR!mp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

naja aber welche shimano kommt unter 100€ schon an ne Sargus oder Sörön ran? bei Daiwa weiß ich es nicht, habe aber oft gehört (und auch mal selbst die erfahrung gemacht) das die nicht salzwasserfest sind.
ab 120€ gibts ne Shimano Technium ...die hab ich mir vor Jahren zum Spinnfischen geholt und die ist auch ganz gut nutze sie heute noch zum MeFo Fischen (wobei sie schon ganzschön ausgeleiert ist und ich sie gerne ersetzen würde) aber da kommt ne Sargus oder Ryoby oder Sörön von der Qualität her schon ran und heute würde ich das Geld nicht mehr für ne Technium ausgeben.

lange Rede kurzer Sinn: die nächst besseren Rollen (z.B. von Shimano) machen so einen Preissprung das sie schon wieder so teuer wie das ganze Budget wären oder teurer.


----------



## HechtJogi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

So... nochmal etwas gestöbert und rumgeschaut, SuFu benutzt, usw... Da ich mich jetzt wiegesagt erstmal komplett auf die MeFo-Spinnerei konzentrieren will, bin ich auch gewillt ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben.

Betreffend der Rolle:

1. Abu Sorön SX (Mein Favorit, da es die Rolle momentan günstig zu bekommen (Bode) gibt und man kaum auf negative Resonanz stößt, allerdings habe ich noch keine genaue Information zur Salzwasserbeständigkeit)
2. Penn Sargus (Penn halt, brauch man nicht viel zu sagen, außer das das Fischen mit 0,14er Geflochtener vielleicht bei der Schnurwicklung Probleme bereitet? )
3. Penn Slammer (Siehe Sargus, nur noch robuster. Allerdings soll die Schnurwicklung ja noch schlechter sein, als bei der Sargus, demnach fällt sie für Meerforelle und dünne Geflochtene weg)
4. Daiwa Excelor (Da gibts so viele verschiedene Modelle... Welche davon ist denn eine, die salzwasserresistent ist und dünne Geflochtene, sauber bewältigt? Möglichst im Preisrahmen.)

Kombiniert werden soll die Rolle ja, wie schon gesagt, mit einer 0,14mm geflochtenen, maximal einer 0,16er.

Jaaa... irgendwie tendiere ich doch stark zur Sorön... Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Rute.

Könnt ihr mir ne Rute empfehlen, die zur Sorön passt und gleichzeitig nicht mehr als 70 € kostet?
Mein Budget sprenge ich ja sowieso schon 

lg, jogi


----------



## HechtJogi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ums nochmal kurz zusammen zu fassen... Ist ja ein Graus hier, dass mit meiner Entscheidungsunfähigkeit 5 Seiten dichtgeballert wurden  

Rollen, die für mich in Frage kommen, sind:

1. Abu Garcia Sorön SX-40
2. Penn Sargus 3000 (o. 4000?)
3. Daiwa Exceler

Allerdings suche ich immernoch nach einer eindeutigen Aussage zur Salzwasserbeständigkeit der Sorön SX und nach einer Empfehlung betr. der Exceler-Serie, bei der es ja einige Modelle gibt, die preislich sehr voneinander differieren, von den Eigentschaften mal ganz zu schweigen.
Außerdem interessiert mich, wie groß der qualitative Unterschied der Sorön SX zur Sorön STX ist, da die meisten hauptsächlich von der STX sprechen.

Was die Rute (Ich bin übrigens 1,84m groß/klein) betrifft gefällt mir die Daiwa Exceler mit 3,10m doch sehr gut, wobei ich immernoch lieber eine mit 3,30m, oder 3,35m hätte. 


lg, jogi


----------



## bobbykron (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



HechtJogi schrieb:


> 2. Penn Sargus 3000 (o. 4000?)



bloß keine 4000er ! wenn du sie live sehen und das gewicht merken würdest, würde deine frage sich erübrigen!
zur abu kann ich nix sagen, will dir davon auch nicht abraten.
aber zum thema 14er geflecht auf ne penn.
hab 2 sargus 2000 mit 12er und hatte eine 4000er mit 14er geflecht > keine probleme
1x 2000er und 1x 3000 Battle (fast gleich zur sargus) 12er geflecht > keine probleme

und auch die schnurverlegung ist gut. kommt nicht ganz an meine stradics:l ran, kostet aber auch nur 1/3:m

fazit: ob 3000 sargus oder abu, egal welche du jetzt nimmst, du wirst dich immer fragen, ob die andere NOCH besser gewesen wäre


----------



## shR!mp (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Mit der Sargus oder Sörön kannst du nichts falsch machen...
und wie schon gesagt wenn du dann noch was besseres haben willst zahlst du schnell mal doppelt so viel.

als Rute über 3m würde vlt diese in 3.2m in Frage kommen? 
http://www.gerlinger.de/Angelruten/..._HMX_Spin_IHS106M_3_20m_5_25gr_1110_282/37204

ansonsten rate ich dir einfach mal die Kieler Angelläden durzustöbern nach interessanten Ruten.
(falls du schon in Kiel lebst)
Habe hier auch z.T. nette Sachen die in Frage kommen würden gesehen.
Und bei der Rute ist es am Ende doch wichtig sie mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben.


----------



## HechtJogi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ansich ne nette Rute, nur halte ich 5-25g Wurfgewicht an der Ostsee für etwas knapp bemessen. Denke da wären mind. -35g WG angemessener, schliesslich will ich ja auch an windigen, wellenreichen Herbsttagen mein Glück versuchen.

Schaun wa mal was Gerlinger sonst noch so zu bieten hat 


Lg, Jogi


----------



## u-see fischer (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



HechtJogi schrieb:


> ....Allerdings suche ich immernoch nach einer eindeutigen Aussage zur Salzwasserbeständigkeit der Sorön SX ...



Ich kann Dir die Sorön wärmstens ans Herz legen, hier noch eindeutige Infos zur Salzwasserbeständigkeit der ABU's: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-Garcia-S...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item4abc9f2278


----------



## HechtJogi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Jop, ich habe mich auch schon auf die Sorön SX eingestellt... Für den Angebotspreis wohl unschlagbar...
Frage mich nur, ob ich jetzt die SX-20, oder die SX-40 nehmen soll. Schliesslich soll es ja nicht nur eine Rolle fürs Meerforellenangeln sein, sondern auch für Zander und Hecht. Sofern das denn vereinbar ist.
Vom Gewicht macht es ja kaum einen Unterschied (35g).

Jogi


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Die 40er. Größere Spule bedeutet weniger Reibung, daher weitere Würfe und tendenziell weniger Schnurdrall.
Die paar Gramm spürt man kaum, da man die Rolle ja sowieso im Schwerpunkt hält und nicht wie bei zu schweren/schlecht balancierten Ruten ein langer Hebel dazukommt. Das gilt natürlich nicht, wenn es Penn/Daiwa Größen sind. Die sind zu schwer. Eine 40er Ryobi oder Shimano Gröe ist voll ok. (Abu fällt in letzte Kategorie)

Falls du dich noch nicht für die Daiwa entschieden hast: Bei Gerlinger gibts im Sonderkatalog noch die alte Berkley Series One Spin 8-32g (im Katalog fälschlicherweise 8-28) in 3.04m (3.0 im Katalog) für ~60€. Hab die Rute selber und bin begeistert. Die Rute (als normale oder Skeletor) fischen übrigens sehr viele Meerforellenangler.


----------



## HechtJogi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Bezüglich der Rute: Ich habe mich gegen die Daiwa entschieden, da in   einem Testbericht der Angelwoche das optimale Wurfgewicht bei 20g  angegeben wird und das finde ich für die Ostsee etwas knapp.

http://www.angelwoche.de/tests/download/daiwa_mefo_praxis.pdf

Die Berkley-Serien sind mir auch schon ins aufgefallen...

Hier nochmal ein paar Ruten, die ich ins Auge gefasst habe:



Spoiler



http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/..._meerforelle_laenge_3_05m___wg_10_40g_/39788/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/..._m_10_35_spin__laenge_3_30m__wg_10_35g/74865/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...sdfsta33mh__sh3110_330__3_30m___14_40g/47190/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...2_310__tnd_x_st_1062_m__3_10m___20_45g/80368/*
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...orcemaster_ax_330_mh_3_30m__wg_14_40_g/63581/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...h_laenge_3_30m___wg_14_40g__snexcx33mh/63785/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...9_pro_seatrout_laenge_3_10m___wg_7_45g/39634/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/..._meerforelle_laenge_3_05m___wg_10_40g_/39788/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...rolino_trout_laenge_3_30m___wg_10_35g_/36673/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...ire_spinning_laenge_3_00m___wg_10_40g_/36670/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...eler_sea_trout_laenge_3_10m__wg_10_40g/73869/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...rocaster_trout_laenge_3_30m__wg_10_35g/73895/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...enge_3_06m__wg_9_41g__art_nr__1114_849/37318/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...l_laenge_3_00m___wg_8_32g_nr__1127_908/37323/
http://www.gerlinger.de/steckruten/...exave_bx_spin_laenge__3_00m__wg_14_40g/38364/
*



N bißchen viel auf einmal, aber da gebe ich die Schuld an Gerlinger weiter... was haben die auch für ne Auswahl...


Jogi


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Dadurch dass man die gesamte Masse der Rute + Hebelwirkung derselbigen dauernd beschleunigen und wieder abfangen muss, würde ich zu einer 3m Rute um die 200g Gewicht raten. Je länger und schwerer, desto kraftaufwändiger. Allerdings ist eine nur auf Leichtigkeit getrimmte, dafür aber brutal Kopflastige Rute alles andere als ideal.
Wurfgewicht je nach persönlichen Vorlieben im Bereich 10-30g (leicht) oder 15-40g (schwerer) raten.

Dazu kommt, dass es recht viel Kraft kostet den Köder auf Geschwindigkeit zu bringen, wenn die Rute sich nicht anständig auflädt. Musste ich selber leider feststellen, nachdem sich meine erste Meerforellenrute als zu hart erwiesen hat und ich Köder zwischen 15 und 25g kaum kraftsparend auf Weite bringen konnte.

Warum willst du unbedingt schwere Köder? Die etwas leichteren spielen i.d.r besser und sind angenehmer zu fischen. Nur bei Starkwind sind meiner Meinung nach Köder >>25g nötig. Die Standardköder zwischen 10 und 25g wirst du z.b. mit der Berkley Series One oder der Daiwa Exceler gut werfen können. Zu deinen verlinkten Ruten kann ich mangels Erfahrung damit nichts sagen.

Da du ja sowieso eine Meerforellen- und eine Zanderrute haben willst, kannst du ja die etwas härtete Zanderrute mit groben Geschossen bei Sturm auf Meerforelle mitnehmen und als Standard-Meerforellenrute ein etwas weicheres, feineres Modell nehmen.


----------



## HechtJogi (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Hm... das hört sich natürlich sehr schlüssig an. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm^^
Das einzige was ich vielleicht noch als Gegenargument in den Raum werfen kann ist, dass der Herbst/Spätherbst ja für starke Winde Bekannt ist :>

Ich schau mir die beiden Ruten nochmal etwas genauer an...

Würde dabei aber eher zur Daiwa tendieren... Schliesslich ist sie ein paar cm länger und hat ne parabolischere Aktion...


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ich würd aus der Auswahl die Daiwa Tornado, oder sogar die Balzer MX-9 Pro Seatrout nehmen.

Wobei 280 Gramm für die Balzer und 264 für die Daiwa auch schon ne Hausnummer sind!

Könnte mir bei der Tornado vorstellen, das die sogar zum leichten Gufieren brauchbar wäre. Ein Freund von mir fisch eine alte Tornado und die Spitze ist GuFi geeignet. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir!


----------



## RibnitzerJung (30. September 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ich fische eine Spro Passion Spin 270 mit 20-40gr wurfgewicht und eine grauvell mizar Z1000 sowohlauf Zander als auch auf Mefo und könnte mir nichts besseres vorstellen!!!#h


----------



## shR!mp (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

mach dir wegen der Herbststürme keine Gedanken an eine schwerere Rute ...
ich selbst fische selten Köder über 22gr und finde  ab 25 grin der Tat unangenehm zu fischen
außerdem bist du an der Förde immer relativ geschützt vorallem was Wellen angeht und zu guter letzt macht es bei zu starkem Wind oft keinen Spaß mehr zu fischen da die Wellne keine Köderkontrolle zulassen, man ständig Kraut in der Schnur hat und selbst 30gr schwere Köder wie ein Spöket z.T. beim werfen vom Wind arg vertrieben werden

außerdem sind Wurfgewichtsangaben eh oft sehr relativ
meine meisten Mefos habe ich mit ner semiparabolischen Rute mit 28-70gr angegebenem WG gefangen...die aber 20 gr Köder super beschleunigt und führt und auch im Drill ne gute Figur macht andere Ruten mit angeblichen 30 gr WG kann man auch mit 40 gr Ködern fischen... 

geh wenn möglich einfach mal in einen Angelladen und schau dir ein paar Ruten an die in Frage kommen könnten
das ist tausenmal aussagekräftiger als jede Katalogbeschreibung.


----------



## HechtJogi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Habe soeben die Abu Garcia Sorön SX-40 bestellt! :vik:

Heute geht die Überweisung raus und dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie noch diese Woche ankommt, obwohl Anfang nächster Woche realistischer ist... |gr:

Erstmal Danke, dass ihr mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen habt... Hab mit sowas immer meine Probleme... |supergri

Naja, jetzt fehlt noch die Rute und die werde ich mir im Laufe der nächsten Woche vor Ort anschauen.

Online sind meine Favoriten auf jeden Fall die Balzer Magna MX-9 Seatrout in 3,10m Länge mit 10-45g WG, die Daiwa Exceler Meerforelle in 3,15m Länge mit 15-45g WG und die Daiwa Exceler Sea Trout in 3,10m und mit 10-40g Wurfgewicht.

Die Exceler Meerforelle ist, nebenbei bemerkt, fast doppelt so Teuer wie die Exceler Sea Trout.

Und von der Magna MX-9 finde ich jetzt nur noch die "PRO"-Version. Ist das das Nachfolgemodell?

Lg, Jogi


----------



## Maik-FL (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

die Magna MX-9 ist gar nicht im 2012 Katalog von Balzer - das 2012 er Model ist folgendes:

http://boddenangler.de/Balzer-Magna-Top-Spin-Seatrout-Spin

Die Rute selbst habe ich nicht, wenn Du allerdings auf etwas härtere Ruten mit Fast Taper Aktion stehst machst Du mit Balzer nicht's verkehrt, zudem ist die Verarbeitung erstklassig.

Ich selbst habe mir die Edition IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline, in 3.35 m, zugelegt und finde das Teil einfach super.

Etwas kopflastig dürften übrigens fast alle Ruten 3m + und Eigengewicht um die 200g sein - da hilft nur austarieren... .


----------



## Tino (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



shR!mp schrieb:


> mach dir wegen der Herbststürme keine Gedanken an eine schwerere Rute ...
> ich selbst fische selten Köder über 22gr und finde  ab 25 grin der Tat unangenehm zu fischen
> außerdem bist du an der Förde immer relativ geschützt vorallem was Wellen angeht und zu guter letzt macht es bei zu starkem Wind oft keinen Spaß mehr zu fischen da die Wellne keine Köderkontrolle zulassen, man ständig Kraut in der Schnur hat und selbst 30gr schwere Köder wie ein Spöket z.T. beim werfen vom Wind arg vertrieben werden
> 
> ...


----------



## shR!mp (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

und du hast keine Probleme das trotzdem Kraut in die Schnur schwimmt? dann angelst du warscheinlich mit total aufgestellter Rute? 
Hab es auch mal mit dänischen 40 gr Blinker versucht der sich auch gut warf.
..aberich weiß nicht mir liegt das einfach nicht bei starkem Wind und Wellen...vlt liegts auch an den Stellen wo ich angele aber ich hatte da nie besonderen Spass geschweige denn Erfolg.


----------



## derporto (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ich möchte dir hier -zumindest zum mefo-fischen- diese berkley series one ans herz legen: http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/...ies_One_1002_Spin_Laenge_3_00m_WG_8_32g/37670

diese rute fische ich selber, sie hat den blank der hochgelobten skeletor, allerdings ohne den zweigeteilten griff. ein traum von rute, hochsensibel, semiparabolisch, sehr leicht und wunderbar zu werfen. dazu ein schön schneller und dünner blank. die rute ist um 50 € zu haben. dazu eine 3000er penn sargus und dein budget ist nicht einmal voll ausgeschöpft.

was zanderruten angeht sind hier experten unterwegs, die dir sicher was gutes empfehlen können. eine rute für beide zielfische, aus diesem vorhaben wird wohl eher nichts.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Als ich im Sommer bei Sturm geangelt habe, war ich die meißte Zeit mit Krautpflücken beschäftigt. Selten war mal keins da. Ist halt von der Strömung abhängig. Manchmal hast Glück, oftmals aber nicht


----------



## HechtJogi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Wiegesagt, für die Rolle habe ich mich bereits entschieden und sie bestellt.
Abu Sorön SX40.

Betr. der Rute werd ich mich im Laufe der Woche auch nochmal in den Kieler Angelläden umschauen und ein paar Ruten in die Hand nehmen.

Am besten mit der Sorön, um zu schauen was passt.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Gute Entscheidung,
Ich tippe auf die Daiwa.


----------



## HechtJogi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall nochmal zurück und berichte welche Rute es geworden ist.
Anschließend werd ich auch meine ersten Praxis-Eindrücke schildern.
Danke für eure Hilfe und bis in ein paar Tagen, wenn ich mehr weiß 


Lg, Jogi


----------



## Tino (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*



shR!mp schrieb:


> und du hast keine Probleme das trotzdem Kraut in die Schnur schwimmt? dann angelst du warscheinlich mit total aufgestellter Rute?
> Hab es auch mal mit dänischen 40 gr Blinker versucht der sich auch gut warf.
> ..aberich weiß nicht mir liegt das einfach nicht bei starkem Wind und Wellen...vlt liegts auch an den Stellen wo ich angele aber ich hatte da nie besonderen Spass geschweige denn Erfolg.




Ich suche mir dann natürlich die Abschnitte aus,die nicht so viel oder kaum Kraut haben.

Mir macht es besonderen Spass ,abseits der üblichen Bedingungen zu fischen.
Man ist so gut wie alleine im und am Wasser und hat seine Ruhe.

Ob ich was fange ist mit total egal. 

Natürlich strebe ich es an,hat aber für mich absolut keinen Vorrang!!!

Für mich ist der Weg das Ziel.

Am Wasser mit mir allein zu sein,weg von der Arbeit und auch mal ein bischen weg von der Familie,wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.

Fischkontakt hatte ich auch bei diesen schweren Bedingungen.

Im Forum LMF suchte ich 40gr. Köder. Da ist das auch nicht sooo unbekannt bei solchen schweren Bedingungen zu fischen.
Da machen das auch nicht wenige Leute.


----------



## shR!mp (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Grade beim Mefo angeln ist es ja so das es auch ohne Fischkontakt (der ja eh nie garantiert ist) immer super schön ist am Wasser zu sein 
da kann ich dich verstehen.

krautfreie Strände findet man bei uns fast nicht bzw da sind die Fangchancen dann auch gegen Null.

aber ich war in letzter Zeit so selten los (dieses Jahr nur 3 mal Angeln bissher) das ich extra immer bei guten Bedingungen losgegangen bin.


----------



## HechtJogi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Falls es euch gegebenenfalls interessieren könnte, wollte ich euch nur  mitteilen, dass ich doch noch eine Möglichkeit gefunden habe an die  Berkley Series One, in 3m, mit 8-32g WG. (Hier bekommt man sie noch: https://www.meinpaket.de/de/8796112...angelschnur-und-angelzubehoer/highlights.html ) 
Eigentlich wollte ich nochmal bei FP vorbeischauen, um mich nochmal  beraten zu lassen und die ein oder andere Rute in die Hand zu nehmen...  Jetzt werde ich mich dort wohl "nur" mit Zubehör eindecken, wovon auch  reichlich fehlt... (Ich spüre das Geld schon durch die Finger gleiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

Naja, nun überrumpelte mich mein Vater, der die  Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten mitbekam, und nötigte mich zum Kauf der  Berkley... Auf seine Kosten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sozusagen als kleines Startgeschenk betr. dem Studium.
Nunja, jetzt ist die Berkley auf dem Weg zu mir und ich hoffe natürlich,  dass es das erwartete Modell ist und seine Versprechungen hält.
Über das Austauschen der Ringe muss ich wohl nochmal verschärft nachdenken, evtl. den Spitzenring gegen nen Fuji austauschen.
Man sagt den SS304-Ringen ja nach, dass sie sich nicht wirklich mit  Geflochtener anfreunden können und Schleifspuren/Rillen entstehen...

Naja, we'll see, we'll see... Falls ihr noch irgendnen Rat habt, zB betr. der geflochtenen Schnur, sagt Bescheid.


Lg, Jogi


----------



## HechtJogi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche eine neue Rute+Rolle für MeFo-, aber auch Zander-Spinnfischen*

Und nunja, Rolle ist die Sorön SX-40 geworden. Erfahrungsbericht zu beidem folgt!


----------

